# OSB on walls ceiling and floor



## snowroski (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm having difficulty finding sections of the IRC to not permit OSB as covering for walls, ceilings and floors.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2014)

Try R702...and R805...which sends you back to 702......and flame spread of R315...might be allowable....Don't know if it has been tested to ASTM E 84


----------



## mjesse (Jan 13, 2014)

snowroski said:
			
		

> I'm having difficulty finding sections of the IRC to not permit OSB as covering for walls, ceilings and floors. What are your thoughts?


Why do you not want to approve it?

Would you approve wood paneling? Wood shakes?


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2014)

From LP's site.....I would look for more clarification....but they reference interior installs....and I am going to use it in my detached garage...

• In interior installation – garages or interior wall paneling – 3/8

Category panels may be applied to studs installed 24” o.c. Provide

a minimum 1/8” spacing between panel ends and edges.

• OSB sheathing panels are available directly from LP’s manufacturing

plants by railcar, as well as piggyback and truckload shipment.


----------



## snowroski (Jan 14, 2014)

OSB on walls ceiling and floor

I'm not sure that I don't want to approve it, but it is all over a dwelling and I'm taken back by it.  It just seems wrong.  I don't see a problem with it on the interior of garages.  Maybe to me it's a non-traditional wall, ceiling and floor finish for a residential dwelling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBI (Jan 14, 2014)

Start by viewing ResCode buildings as Type VB construction, maybe then it will make more sense.

'... any materials permitted by this Code...'


----------



## Architect1281 (Jan 16, 2014)

Think of it as slightly structural really ugly wall paneling.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jan 16, 2014)

*Results*

1. The untreated OSB panels showed FSR

results in the 125-175 range, for an average of

148, together with an average smoke developed

index of 137.

http://osbguide.tecotested.com/pdfs/en/tb100.pdf


----------



## steveray (Jan 16, 2014)

Game on!

R315.1 Wall and ceiling.

Wall and ceiling finishes shall have a flame-spread classification of not greater than 200.

R315.2 Smoke-developed index.

Wall and ceiling finishes shall have a smoke-developed index of not greater than 450.


----------

